# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Τιμολογιακές Ανακοινώσεις >  Cosmote Ανακοίνωση για συνδρομητές καρτοκινητής και την διάρκεια ισχύος της ανανέωσης

## sdikr

Ανακοινώνεται ότι από 3/9/2018 επέρχονται οι παρακάτω αλλαγές για τους συνδρομητές καρτοκινητής τηλεφωνίας COSMOTE (WHAT’S UP, COSMOΚΑΡΤΑ, FROG & COSMOTE Mobile Internet με κάρτα):

Α. Σε κάθε χρηματική ανανέωση υπολοίπου («Ανανέωση») με ποσό μικρότερο των 12€, μειώνεται η διάρκεια ισχύος του χρηματικού υπολοίπου της σύνδεσης του συνδρομητή από 3 μήνες *σε 2 μήνες* από την ημερομηνία Ανανέωσης. 
Σε περίπτωση που εντός του ανωτέρου διαστήματος των 2 μηνών δεν πραγματοποιηθεί νέα Ανανέωση, το τυχόν υπολειπόμενο  ποσό κατά την ημερομηνία συμπλήρωσης των 2 μηνών θα μηδενίζεται.
Για Ανανεώσεις με ποσό μεγαλύτερο ή ίσο των 12€ η διάρκεια ισχύος του χρηματικού υπολοίπου της σύνδεσης του συνδρομητή παραμένει 3 μήνες από την ημερομηνία ανανέωσης.
 Για τους συνδρομητές που έχουν προβεί σε Ανανέωση πριν από την 3/9/2018, η διάρκεια ισχύος του χρηματικού υπόλοιπού τους παραμένει στους 3 μήνες από την ημερομηνία της τελευταίας Ανανέωσης.
Μετά την 3/9/2018, στη περίπτωση πολλαπλών Ανανεώσεων χρόνου ομιλίας, το συνολικό εναπομένον χρηματικό υπόλοιπό του συνδρομητή θα λήγει τη μεταγενέστερη ημερομηνία που  προκύπτει από τις Ανανεώσεις.

Β. Σε κάθε Ανανέωση με ποσό μικρότερο των 12€ το χρονικό διάστημα μετά το πέρας του οποίου, και εφόσον ο συνδρομητής δεν έχει πραγματοποιήσει ανανέωση χρηματικού υπολοίπου κατά τη διάρκεια αυτού, ενεργοποιείται αυτόματα φραγή εισερχομένων και εξερχομένων κλήσεων, γραπτών μηνυμάτων (SMS) και δεδομένων μειώνεται από 4 μήνες *σε 3 μήνες (90 ημέρες).
*
 Για Ανανεώσεις με ποσό μεγαλύτερο ή ίσο των 12€ η ημερομηνία φραγής της σύνδεσης παραμένει 4 μήνες από την ημερομηνία Ανανέωσης. 
 Για τους συνδρομητές που έχουν προβεί σε Ανανέωση πριν από την 3/9/2018, η ημερομηνία φραγής της σύνδεσης παραμένει στους 4 μήνες από την ημερομηνία της τελευταίας Ανανέωσης.  Μετά την 3/9/2018, στη περίπτωση πολλαπλών Ανανεώσεων η ημερομηνία φραγής της σύνδεσης θα γίνεται τη μεταγενέστερη ημερομηνία φραγής που προκύπτει από τις Ανανεώσεις

*
Πηγή Cosmote



*

----------

